
Brain Networks vs. Galaxy Networks – More Evidence of Their Odd Similarities - fizan
http://metascientist.com/brain-networks-vs-galaxy-networks-similarities/
======
fizan
There is an ongoing debate about how similar the Universe is to the brain.
Astrophysicist Franco Vazza, along with a neuroscientist recently conducted a
quantitative analysis which adds more evidence of the unusual similarities.

~~~
68c12c16
just in case you had missed it, a discussion on this topic (roughly three
weeks ago) could be found here...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825473](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14825473)

~~~
fizan
Thanks for sharing the link, I missed that interesting discussion. I think
there is a lot of material on both sides of the argument to be discussed and
this post nicely ties much of that in as well.

